# Digital Answering Machines



## DocStram (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's a "friendly" piece of advice for anybody reading this who owns a customer driven business.  I hereby refuse to make any further purchases from companies who have recorded messages answering their phones. * "I'm mad as he{{ and I'm not going to take it anymore!"*

There, now I feel better. If you have anything negative to say about this post ... "Leave a message and I'll get back to you. Oh yeah, thanks for calling."


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 17, 2006)

Should I press 1 or 2 for English?


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know the person to whom I wish to speak so will my call be answered in the order in which it was received?


----------



## JimGo (Oct 18, 2006)

We're sorry, all of our operators are currently assisting other customers.  Please leave a message after the beep, and someone will return your call as soon as possible...

<b><h1>BEEP</h1></b>


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm with you on this one.  I rarely talk to answering machines or voice mail unless the recipient has a PROVEN track record of checking voice mail and returning calls promptly. (Ask my kids.)

If you're too busy to talk to me - so be it! I'll call someone who has the time.  I won't give you the opportunity to decide I'm unworthy of your attention.  I'm calling because I need an answer now - if I could wait I would send you e-mail.  Even that has a three day grace period before I move on!!!


----------



## mrplace (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds like one of the suppliers on here I dont use anymore. Maybe you get called back that day, or the next and in some cases, a few days after that even.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 18, 2006)

Yep, it happens everytime I call Woodturningz. Ryan and Fritz are good guys, there's no question about it. Fritz even donated those great blanks for the IAP fundraiser. But, they need a live person to answer their phones.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Yep, it happens everytime I call Woodturningz. Ryan and Fritz are good guys, there's no question about it. Fritz even donated those great blanks for the IAP fundraiser. But, they need a live person to answer their phones.



Sorry I can't agree on this one.
Ryan runs a business with a couple of people.
I first started doing business with Jason and Fritz was just starting with Ryan.Jason moved on and Fritz became the friendly voice over the phone.I believe there is one other employee(whom I have not had the pleasure to speak with.
In essence as I understand it ,including himself, Ryan runs a 3 man shop.
Another employee to just answer the phones is added over head.
When I call I get a response.
When I e-mal I get a response.
Yes I want them to answer the phone because  they should be happy I am giving them my "meager business"(Insert tongue in cheek smiley here[])
<b>BUT</b>
When I do get them on the phone <b>I am treated as if I AM their MOST IMPORTANT customer.</b>


----------



## DocStram (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah, eagle .... I hear what you're saying.  I'm just tired of how everybody on the face of the planet is relying on answering machines and voice messages. Doctor's offices, pharmacies, businesses ... everybody. As a matter of fact, I'm sitting in my office at the unversity right now. I bet if I picked up the phone and dialed "0" I would get an answering machine at the main switchboard. When I dial a number I just want a real live person to answer. I just think it's a lousy business practice.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 18, 2006)

Everybody is too busy to 'serve' customers these days. CUSTOMER SERVICE is the oxymoron of the 21st century. Thanks for getting me going, Doc.


-Peter-[]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Everybody is too busy to 'serve' customers these days. CUSTOMER SERVICE is the oxymoron of the 21st century. Thanks for getting me going, Doc.
> 
> 
> -Peter-[]


Most businesses that I have dealt with in the past few years seem to feel they are doing ME a favour by taking my money. I'm the one doing THEM a favour by leaving my money with them. 
I've never had this experience with the suppliers we deal with here on this site. I guess woodworking people are just better people to deal with.[][]


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 18, 2006)

Not so long ago, I tried to talk to a live person, but was caught in the voice mail system and was given no option to talk to anyone.  I eventually had to pretend I was changing addresses in order to get someone on the phone.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />yeah, eagle .... I hear what you're saying.  I'm just tired of how everybody on the face of the planet is relying on answering machines and voice messages. Doctor's offices, pharmacies, businesses ... everybody. As a matter of fact, I'm sitting in my office at the unversity right now. I bet if I picked up the phone and dialed "0" I would get an answering machine at the main switchboard. When I dial a number I just want a real live person to answer. I just think it's a lousy business practice.



Doc, 

I am REALLY NOT trying to be argumentative.  However, unless you are in a RARE university, if I call you, I will be put into "press my buttons" hell. Button 1: What department do you want?  Button 2: What sub-dept is required (teaching, admin, accts recbl, etc) Button 3: actual person I want.   And, if you are in class when I call, will they call you out of class to answer me???  IF so, what's your number, I'll give you a call!!![}][}][}]


----------



## vick (Oct 18, 2006)

I have to say I hate recorded messages and I hate to use IVRU's to do business with companies.  I always take a live person if at all possible and will stop doing business with a company if someone does not answer the phone.
The really sad thing is my last job I ran the phone switch for a large call center and had to make all the annoying menus's that everyone hates.  So if you are business customer for the bank that I work for if you get caught in a large automated menus with terrible choices you can start curseing my name because the odds are I programmed it.  If you want to be more annoyed think about this most companys when they send you to a voice mailbox because no one is available count your call in their statistics as handled by a resource so their stats still look good to their upper management.

Bye the way alot of utility companies are the worse they just play a message" All operaters are assisting other callers, please call back later"  and hang up on you.  It must be nice to be a monopoly.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 18, 2006)

Check out this cheat sheet of about 500 companies and how to by pass thier system

http://gethuman.com/us/


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 18, 2006)

THANKS, RON!!!

I will use that frequently -printing as we speak in case they "take it down".[][]


----------



## DocStram (Oct 18, 2006)

Hah, Ed .... you're right!  Plus at my university they have an option on the main answering machine that says, "Speak the name of the person you would like to reach".  Try pronouncing "Stramiello" in a way that the machine correctly identifies it!  

And, Ron, thanks for the cheat sheet. Can you imagine the poor, pathetic soul that put that list together?? Talk about self-abuse!


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Ron!


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Oct 18, 2006)

How about e-mailing an order and not getting a response for 4 days? On the evening of the 4th day, I cancelled the order by e-mail. An hour later I get a reply stating that the owner is "on the road" and will call me on Saturday to confirm my order which I had cancelled. I ordered from another supplier I had dealt with in the past, paid 50% more but had my wood three working days later. I had a problem with an order from the first guy early this year, but decided to give him another chance due to his price and quality. I've learned my lesson now!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 19, 2006)

Since the only supplier that was actually mentioned in this thread was Woodurningz I just had to add a little info.
Woodturningz sells PSI kits.
BUT
The price you pay with Ryan is the second price tier in the PSI catologue.
In other words the price you pay with ONE kit with Ryan you would have to order 11 kits with PSI.
Multiply this over teh amount of orders that PSI gets and you have the cost of the person who answers the phone.
(There is no guarantee you won't get an answering machine at PSI either)
Added note.
I have NEVER read a post concering poor or slow service with Woodturningz.I cannot say that for orders placed directly with PSI.
BTW I did receive a note from Fritz thanking me.
You don't do business with companies that use answering machines?
What do you use to call them?  a tin can with a string?
I don't like answering machines either,but I use them.
If people call me on my cell and I see the "missed call" list I call back.(I am really bad on voice mail though, it is easier to call them back.)


----------



## cozee (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Yep, it happens everytime I call Woodturningz. Ryan and Fritz are good guys, there's no question about it. Fritz even donated those great blanks for the IAP fundraiser. But, they need a live person to answer their phones.



I've never had a problem with them returning my calls. Nor have I found the service any the less having done so. Also, they ship immediately following my order placement and then send an invoice. I have my order the next day. And the prices are well worth a little wait for a return call.

Personally, I prefer someone speaking with me when they have the time to do so. They are more apt to pay closer attention and are more relaxed so there is a less of a chance of the order being incorrect. Having had run my own business back in the '90s, I can fully understand the need to use an answering machine, especially when things are quite busy.

 Seems what may be lacking here isn't a live person on the phone but the need of patience, and perhaps a bit of humility.


----------



## rpasto92 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have to speak up too and say I have never received bad or slow service from Woodturningz.  If you guys are out there reading this, PLEASE do not hire someone else just to answer phones and jack your prices up to cover that salary.  Things work great just the way they are set up now.  Like Eagle said, at least when you talk to someone from Woodturningz they make you feel like you are important to them and not like they are annoyed by having to talk to you like another one of our vendors does (I will not mention names but if the shoe fits...)


----------



## dwpenworks (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DocStram (Oct 19, 2006)

My original intent of this post was to complain about voice answering machines in general.  I didn't start this thread to complain about any one pen supplier .... however, in the course of the conversation I did bring up woodturningz as an example.  If you read my posts carefully you will also see that I agree wholeheartedly about both Ryan and Fritz being wonderful people. There is no doubt that they are supporters of IAP. Plus they have great prices.   

I think I have already pretty clearly established that I am impatient when it comes to calling businesses and being put on hold and then being asked to leave a message. Nobody is breaking any news here about my impatience.  

However, humility is another matter.  To say that I "lack a modest opinion of my importance" is out of line. You don't know jack about my  character or being humble or not. So, find another word to characterize my comments.

Incidentally, Ryan and I had a pleasant conversation just yesterday about this matter.  Even though I left my home phone number he managed to find my office number and called me there. 

My point is that I feel depersonalized when I call a business and get their answering machine.  I hate being asked to leave a message so someone can get back to me. What am I supposed to do .... sit by my phone all day and wait for a return call?  No, thanks!

Now, how about waiting in a doctor's office for three hours while the doctor isn't even in the building?  I'm a multifaceted ranter.


----------



## angboy (Oct 19, 2006)

I have to 2nd or 3rd or 4th what's already been said about WT. First of all, there is a secret to getting a direct person there at any time, it's just not on that published list. I'm not going to share it either, b/c then I might lose my edge when I call and want to get a live person! [}][}]

But seriously, I don't think you can expect to always be able to get a live person when you call somewhere, b/c if that was always available, that would probably mean that they had to do something like rpasto asked them not to do (and I agree with him on that one!). 

You often can get a live person at WT, and if you don't then they do return calls promptly. I figure anyone who can return my call and manage to get me back while I'm at work is doing awfully well and is being persistent in returning calls. And as others have commented, once you're on the phone with them, especially my personal favorite []Fritz[], then the service is friendly and you're the priority. And that extends over into the entire service on your order.

So that's my lengthy way of saying that in the case of this one vendor, it's worth waiting for a return call from Fritz! [][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 19, 2006)

> Incidentally, Ryan and I had a pleasant conversation just yesterday about this matter. Even though I left my home phone number he managed to find my office number and called me there.


That's exactly whjat I mean about dealing with Woodturningz.
How many places/people go out of their way to contact you with a number that wasn't the one you left.
That is above and beyond!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, this topic has sure been dragged away from the original post.  I don't think Doc was trying to imply anything negative about Woodturningz (or Ryan or Fritz) other than the fact that he's no longer willing to do business with companies who use answering machines.  I tend to agree with that statement and even go a step further. I don't do much, if any, business with companies who do not have an e-commerce ready website.

I want to buy from someone who sells on my terms...What I want and when I want it and how I want to order it and how I want to pay for it.  I avoid those who don't.  It's not that they are bad folks or bad business people.  They've (not just Woodturningz) made a decision on how they run their business.  It's incompatible with how I shop.  I move on.  No muss.  No fuss.  Unless I'm totally off base, I think that was Doc's point.  If I am totally off base, it's my point. [8D]

(As an aside, when I have done business, primarily with Fritz, he's been great to deal with!)


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's Doc's original post.I even replied because I just tought it was a rant on answering machines in general.It got particular in a later post.
I would imagine if you called any of the three suppliers or a few of the resellers odds are you would get an answering machine.



> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Here's a "friendly" piece of advice for anybody reading this who owns a customer driven business.  I hereby refuse to make any further purchases from companies who have recorded messages answering their phones. <b> "I'm mad as he{{ and I'm not going to take it anymore!"</b>
> 
> There, now I feel better. If you have anything negative to say about this post ... "Leave a message and I'll get back to you. Oh yeah, thanks for calling."


----------



## mrplace (Oct 19, 2006)

I get a live person ANYTIME I have called Arizona Silhouette.

Eagle talks about the other suppliers answering machines, but PSI and CSU have everything in thier catalog and website. They don't list a few things and make you call if you need something not listed like WT does and then get the answering machine to boot.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 19, 2006)

Mr place-
I don't know if you are aware of it but you can use the PSI catologue when ordering from Woodturningz.
The only difference is you have to use the lower price(second colum)And thats a good thing.
I like Bill and Arizona silouhette.I order from him also.
However I have also continuously dialed his number and got a busy signal.Should I complain because he is too busy taking orders on the phone tying up the line so I cannot place my order?That would be absurd! Should I demand that Bill install an answering machine just so he knows I called him and want him to call me to take my order? Absurd again.
Just about as absurd as your comments regarding the great people at Woodturningz.


----------



## angboy (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> Incidentally, Ryan and I had a pleasant conversation just yesterday about this matter.  Even though I left my home phone number he managed to find my office number and called me there.



One of the very first times I ever called WT to place an order, Ryan actually kind of freaked me out a little bit. I called, and it was a Saturday. At that time I didn't know enough about them to know if they were open on Saturdays or not. I'd exchanged a few e-mails with Ryan so he knew I was planning to place an order. I didn't leave a message b/c I knew then that they weren't open on the weekends and just figured I'd call back on Monday. Not half an hour later, Ryan called me- it was almost too good of service, so it really threw me!

Sorry to keep the thread sort of off-topic, but reading about your experience just reminded me of that!


----------



## gerryr (Oct 19, 2006)

The best answering machine in the world is the Irish Mental Health Hotline.  If anyone wants to hear it, send me an email and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 19, 2006)

you know...there's only so much "ol' Fritz" to go around, but i'll get to each one as soon as i can.  When you spend time getting to know the customer's needs (and the customer) they start using words like "relationship, and rapport".  It's sometimes hard because there are customers who call up and won't leave an order unless they get to talk to me or Ryan.  I used to take offense because people would call for Jason and wouldn't talk to me.  Three in particular would talk only to him.  Finally i started just saying "why do you need to talk to Jason?  there's nothing he has that i don't have!"  Eagle was one of the three (heaven knows i should have steered clear hahahaa).  I really like my job and am very lucky because as i see it i get to talk to my friends all day (not customers - friends) Jeff is our newest salesman and man is he good!  He's not put off by people asking for me or Ryan and really tries to help them with their order which is a huge help.  None of us are on comission so whether you call with an order or with a question we give you the same attention.  People often tell me they'd like to place a "small order", but the truth is there are no small orders.  Each one is important and i try to work with them to get the products that will help them.  When I started turning pens i walked into a Woodcraft and walked out $600 lighter.  The man who helped me was a really nice guy.  He'd made pens, but that didn't make him a penturner.  I ended up getting several items that really weren't what i needed.  The worst was a set of Sorby micro turning tools.  They sure are nice and 3 of the five have never been used ($109).  The other two were replaced by larger tools the following week.  Anyway, give me a call when you get a chance.  If you don't catch me live (by the way...even though the voice mail mentions extensions i don't have one) leave me a message if you can and i'll be calling back soon.  Thank you, Fritz


----------



## DocStram (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks, Fritz.  By the way, I decided to give woodturningz another try and got a live person on the first call.  It was Fritz!


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 19, 2006)

and on the second call.


----------



## mrplace (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Should I demand that Bill install an answering machine just so he knows I called him and want him to call me to take my order? Absurd again.
> Just about as absurd as your comments regarding the great people at Woodturningz.


There is no absurdness to it. A company that practically requires you call them to place an order, and then constantly get an answering machine, is NOT customer oriented. Different things are important to you than they are for me, thatâ€™s why I choose to do business with someone who I feel meets my needs as a consumer. Obviously I am not a lone opinion or this thread would have never started.

Absurd is setting up a business that intentionally requires customers to call to make orders and/or see if they stock something, then having an answering machine routinely, not occasionally, take the call, and then take as long as three days to return the call. I can't attest to anyone elseâ€™s experiences, only my own. But it is proven statistics, if there is one unsatisfied customer willing to voice their dissatisfaction, there are ten more who don't.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 19, 2006)

Right, Fritz.  I forgot.  I got a live voice on the second call also! But, here's a suggestion or two .... modify the statement on your website that says "call anytime to order".  Maybe give the times when a live person is at the phone. "Call anytime to order" always gives me the impression that somebody is at the phone 24 hours a day ready to take my order (which is the case with large businesses).   Another idea, is to change your answering machine to say something like, "Sorry, we're busy with other customers. Leave a message and we will call back within the next one hour" or whatever. I wouldn't mind expecting a call back if I have some clue as to when its going to happen.  
Or, better yet, one last suggestion .... "If Fritz doesn't call back within 10 minutes he will send you five blanks from his private stock". (ok, kidding about that one)


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 19, 2006)

it may be the case with big business....but we're not talking about big business.  if there are any of the sellers or resellers of pen kits taking orders 24 hours a day i'm not aware of it.  good grief, are we now up there with major corporations who man the phones 24 hours a day?  the business hours are listed on the voicemail system.  i don't know what to say.  i guess you'll order from the major corporations who are available to you 24 hours a day.  what we've got works for us.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 19, 2006)

Fritz .... this is really a situation of a misunderstanding being created by reading typed words rather than listening to spoken words.  Take it easy! Really. Look back at what I said and read it with a gentle, friendly tone.  I know you're not a big business. I'm not trying to say that you are. Nor am I saying that other pen sellers are.  
What I am saying is that your web site says, and I quote, "Call anytime to order".  All I'm suggesting is that you guys change the wording cause people like me, who may not be very bright, interpret that to mean ""call anytime to order"".  Get it?  []


----------



## cozee (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />My original intent of this post was to complain about voice answering machines in general.  I didn't start this thread to complain about any one pen supplier .... however, in the course of the conversation I did bring up woodturningz as an example.  If you read my posts carefully you will also see that I agree wholeheartedly about both Ryan and Fritz being wonderful people. There is no doubt that they are supporters of IAP. Plus they have great prices.
> 
> I think I have already pretty clearly established that I am impatient when it comes to calling businesses and being put on hold and then being asked to leave a message. Nobody is breaking any news here about my impatience.
> ...



Sorry but humility is the only word. When one is mainly concerned with themselves; with their wants and desires; with their feelings, this is a condition of a humility problem. When one expects others to cater to them, this is selfishness. And selfishness is a humiity problem. Also, having been a very impatient person myself, I feel I am more than able to say that impatience is also a humility problem.

Just curious, how is speaking to an answering machine any more depersonalizing than communicating on this board?? At least the machine in it's programmed way is atempting to communicate verbally!

Pride is the most sensitive of human conditions, good or bad.[B)]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


After reading YOUR replies tp this thread I wouldn't call you back either.[]


----------



## DocStram (Oct 20, 2006)

Smiling here in Middle Georgia as I read this ..... Isn't it interesting how things get twisted so easily?  Just because I don't like answering machines, that means that I "don't have a modest opinion of (my) own importance or rank?" Therefore,I am being characterized as lacking "humility"?  
Don't you know who I am???? Do you realize who you are talking (writing) to?  Why, I am THE most important person in all of IAP! I expect Jeff to always list MY posts at the top of each discussin! I expect YOU people to cater to me!!! I expect to win every raffle in IAP's fundraisers. I am DocStram!!!! And remember this, It's All About Me!  []
By the way Cozee, I think The Dungeon is a great looking shop.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Doc-
You seem more formidable in print than on the phone.Kind of like the Wizard in Wizard of Oz.
 []
When you started this thread I just thought it was a  rant about answering machines in general not a specific supplier.
If we were to do a supplier rant I might have p[osted differently.[]


----------

